# Milwaukee M18, 9.0 battery warning



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Quote from an email:

"IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE

MILWAUKEE® EXPANDS WARNINGS & INSTRUCTIONS FOR M18™ HIGH DEMAND™ 9.0 BATTERY PACK

In consultation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (“CPSC”), Milwaukee Tool is voluntarily expanding the warnings and instructions for the MILWAUKEE M18 HIGH DEMAND 9.0 battery pack (model no. 48-11-1890).

If highly conductive or corrosive fluids get inside the M18 HIGH DEMAND 9.0 battery pack in sufficient quantities, they can cause the battery pack to fail. Failure can include short-circuit which, in the extreme situation, can result in smoking or fire, even when not in use. Examples of highly conductive or corrosive fluids include seawater, certain industrial chemicals and bleach or bleach-containing products.

This safety notice does not require users to return their M18 HIGH DEMAND 9.0 battery pack.

Milwaukee Tool is committed to your utmost safety while delivering the highest quality and most innovative products in the power tool industry.

For more information, go to milwaukeetool.com/SafetyNotices.

Any customers who believe highly conductive or corrosive fluids have entered their M18 HIGH DEMAND 9.0 battery pack should immediately contact Milwaukee Tool at 1-844-577-5515 (7am to 10pm Eastern Time Sunday through Saturday).


Your Milwaukee Tool Customer Service Team
1-844-577-5515 
7am to 10pm Eastern Time 
Sunday through Saturday"


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Is this a joke? Its like saying don't let paint get on your clothes, it may cause spots on your clothes to be a different color.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Is this a joke? Its like saying don't let paint get on your clothes, it may cause spots on your clothes to be a different color.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


Paint on your clothes isn't going to make them smoke or burst into flames.

For my use saltwater is a concern.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Flyingsod said:


> Is this a joke? Its like saying don't let paint get on your clothes, it may cause spots on your clothes to be a different color.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing I received this because I've registered my M18 tool?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Paint on your clothes isn't going to make them smoke or burst into flames.
> 
> For my use saltwater is a concern.


Yeah but you really NEED a warning to not let corrosive or conductive liquids get in your battery pack? I'm just saying it's third grade level science and why does anyone need to be told this.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah but you really NEED a warning to not let corrosive or conductive liquids get in your battery pack? I'm just saying it's third grade level science and why does anyone need to be told this.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


You never have your drill or impact sitting on something while you spray degreaser or silmilar spray or anything? 

I have had my 12v stuff on a boat deck and had them splashed, that I didn't expect to happen but it can.

I'm not saying the warning is not stupid but let's be real, things happen to tools that are getting used, my 12v impact has fallen in saltwater and the battery didn't blow up or have lasting problems.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I had a dewalt ni-cad battery start spewing a really noxious smoke when I started to use it. Probably got a bit of cancer that day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I had a dewalt ni-cad battery start spewing a really noxious smoke when I started to use it. Probably got a bit of cancer that day.


You just hit the self destruct stage prematurely.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah but you really NEED a warning to not let corrosive or conductive liquids get in your battery pack? I'm just saying it's third grade level science and why does anyone need to be told this.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


The US is a highly litigious country, where people will sue for any little thing, so companies cover their asses with the silliest of disclaimers. I remember once there was a contest where you cut a piece of the label of a coke bottle and did something or other with it. There was a warning telling you to make sure the bottle was empty before you cut the label. I just pictured some cletis with a utility knife in hand, one eye closed, tongue sticking out in determination, getting a face full of sugary drink when the knife pierced the bottle, shouting "I's gonna sue!" 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

The greatest example is still the micky d's coffee cup that has to say "caution: hot". Travesty of justice.

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You never have your drill or impact sitting on something while you spray degreaser or silmilar spray or anything?
> 
> I have had my 12v stuff on a boat deck and had them splashed, that I didn't expect to happen but it can.
> 
> I'm not saying the warning is not stupid but let's be real, things happen to tools that are getting used, my 12v impact has fallen in saltwater and the battery didn't blow up or have lasting problems.


Yeah i get it. Things can go wrong and seawater is bad for batteries. All kinds of things can happen. I wasnt suggestion bad things can't happen, just that we shouldn't need a warning for obviousness. Where's the warning to not squish the battery with heavy objects while you look at it?

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Yeah i get it. Things can go wrong and seawater is bad for batteries. All kinds of things can happen. I wasnt suggestion bad things can't happen, just that we shouldn't need a warning for obviousness. Where's the warning to not squish the battery with heavy objects while you look at it?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk



When you have labels like:

For external use only on a curling iron or hair remover, 

don't use while sleeping on an electric razor,

caution hot surface on an iron or oven glass door,

keep away from children on baby oil,

may cause drowsiness on sleeping pills,

and the stupid list goes on.


With all these types of warnings it doesn't shock me.

Just because you and I get it thousands of others don't!


----------



## Patriot1776 (May 20, 2016)

So, this new warning is only for the 9.0 batteries, I guess my 5.0 batteries will be fine to submerge in seawater and clean with bleach......................................


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Patriot1776 said:


> So, this new warning is only for the 9.0 batteries, I guess my 5.0 batteries will be fine to submerge in seawater and clean with bleach......................................
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seawater happens more than many here apparently realize.

Bleach not so much with work I've done.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't want to make fun of a tragedy, but this is similar to the Texas teen who was electrocuted when her cellphone fell into her bathtub. Oh yeah, it was plugged into a charger at the time. So very sad.

Expect to see warnings on phones soon.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-teen-electrocuted-after-cell-phone-falls-into-bathtub/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> I don't want to make fun of a tragedy, but this is similar to the Texas teen who was electrocuted when her cellphone fell into her bathtub. Oh yeah, it was plugged into a charger at the time. So very sad.
> 
> Expect to see warnings on phones soon.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-teen-electrocuted-after-cell-phone-falls-into-bathtub/


She isn't the first one to die like this and she won't be the last label or not.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

bill39 said:


> I don't want to make fun of a tragedy, but this is similar to the Texas teen who was electrocuted when her cellphone fell into her bathtub. Oh yeah, it was plugged into a charger at the time. So very sad.
> 
> Expect to see warnings on phones soon.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-teen-electrocuted-after-cell-phone-falls-into-bathtub/


I call bullsquat. Maybe lightning ran into the house and got her through the charger cable, but you would expect to see more damage from that.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> I call bullsquat. Maybe lightning ran into the house and got her through the charger cable, but you would expect to see more damage from that.





> "There was a burn mark on her hand," Coe's grandmother, Donna O'Guinn, said. "The hand that would have grabbed the phone. That was just very obvious that that's what had happened."


That's not really obvious at all. Maybe there was a touch potential on the sink metal or something she grabbed while getting out of the tub.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bill39 said:


> I don't want to make fun of a tragedy, but this is similar to the Texas teen who was electrocuted when her cellphone fell into her bathtub. Oh yeah, it was plugged into a charger at the time. So very sad.
> 
> Expect to see warnings on phones soon.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-teen-electrocuted-after-cell-phone-falls-into-bathtub/


After... the multimillion dollar lawsuit settlement.

You just know that it's coming. Nothing about bad parenting.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Flyingsod said:


> The greatest example is still the micky d's coffee cup that has to say "caution: hot". Travesty of justice.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


That's because they were keeping there coffee at around 200f


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> That's because they were keeping there coffee at around 200f


Maybe she shouldn't have taken off the top with the cup sitting between her thighs in a moving vehicle.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> That's because they were keeping there coffee at around 200f


Umm, what is the recommended temp for coffee that will not burn a ladie's hoo-haw when she places the cup between her legs and then proceeds to spill it?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Maybe she shouldn't have taken off the top with the cup sitting between her thighs in a moving vehicle.


They were parked in a parking lot.



bill39 said:


> Umm, what is the recommended temp for coffee that will not burn a ladie's hoo-haw when she places the cup between her legs and then proceeds to spill it?


Lower than a temperature that causes 3rd degree burns in 2 seconds, requiring skin grafts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> umm, what is the recommended temp for coffee that will not burn a ladie's hoo-haw when she places the cup between her legs and then proceeds to spill it?


105f


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> They were parked in a parking lot.


Not according to the article that was posted after the lawsuit that said she wa sin th epassenger seat of the drive thru and her son handed her the cup and she placed it between her thighs and took the lid off to fix it when the car lurched forward the cup collapsed, burning her.

Why is it that Dunkin Donuts that hands you coffee at 190F has never had a problem?

People that expect coffee to be hot buy it there?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you look at the gory pictures of her legs and snatch? It was bad, real bad. 

McDonald's coffee was much hotter back then, they have lowered the temp (and it's still really hot, I drink it often). I don't think a normal person would think a cup of coffee could do so much damage to a person.

The coffee did so much damage that she asked for help with medical bills, I believe it was something like $8,000. If McD just paid that insignificant amount of money we would have never heard about it. But they refused and it went thru the courts and she ended up being awarded the large sum.


----------

